# Shock absorbers for T30 ?



## greenbay (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a x-trail T30 model QR25DE auto. Few months ago I've replaced the OEM shocks with KYB Excel-G (with OEM springs). It was a waste of money and I feel a very stiff and uncomfortable ride on rough roads. I've heard Tokico makes OEM nissan shocks. If I fix a new set of Tokico shocks with OEM springs will the ride be more comfortable ? If somebody has used Tokico shocks with OEM springs please kindly share the experience ? I don't want to lift or lower the car I want to make the ride comfortable as I had with OEM shocks. Thank you!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is strange. The KYB's were the original equipment struts on the X trail. I replaced my front ones with Excel Gs as well a couple of years ago, not done the rear as of yet. What kind of tire pressure are you running?


----------



## greenbay (Jun 14, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> That is strange. The KYB's were the original equipment struts on the X trail. I replaced my front ones with Excel Gs as well a couple of years ago, not done the rear as of yet. What kind of tire pressure are you running?


Are you using the old model T30 ? Now I have kybs with oem springs. I'm not sure this is a kind of incompatibility with oem springs and excel-gs. Kyb dealer said me usually kybs are stiffer than oem. I don't mind a stiffer ride but how I feel all small cracks in roads? I think this is not something related to the tire or tire pressure, because I tested with a set of used oem shocks from a friend of mine and I saw they worked very smoothly. Does kyb produce few variants ? stiff shocks soft shocks etc ? OEM shocks are very expensive so I should find some good aftermarket product. Is kyb the OEM supplier? I've heard Tokico is the OEM supplier for Nissan Vehicles.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cannot speak for all of them but on my T30 the original struts were KYB. I have read what you are saying about their stiffness but I thought that was to compensate for older springs or it's just that you get used to the old bad ones. In any case, I was pleased with the excel-gs put on mine.
I mentioned tire pressure because I have experimented with it and higher than recommended tire pressure does make the ride stiff.
The last thing I can think of is your rear suspension arm bushings are worn. When I had my all my rear suspension rods replaced it made a difference to how the X handled cracks in the road.
Maybe try bringing it into a suspension place for a second opinion. If it's been a while since your last wheel alignment might be good to check. Lastly, you are right about the Nissan OE part prices being very expensive.


----------



## greenbay (Jun 14, 2018)

ok friend, thank you very much for sharing your experience. I'll ask a mechanic to check the suspension rods.


----------



## greenbay (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally I replaced all shock absorbers to Tokicos (part numbers B3220 - B3223) and problem got solved. They are softer and smoother than the stiff kybs (part numbers 334360 - 334363) I was using.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you are happy with the change. All I can say is that I am happy with the KYBs, both the exel-g replacement ones in front and the still going original ones in the rear that have 202,000 kms on them and that are 11 years old. All springs are original. But as I told you what did get changed was all of my control arms-- the six in back and the two in front. I found those to have more effect on the ride handling than the struts. But it occurs to me if you have gone to such an expense it was important to you, and we probably drive on different types of roads. If you still have the two new rear KYB struts, I would be interested in a good deal!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Curious if anyone knows why RockAuto has not had the rear right KYB strut for the X trail in stock for close to a year. They have one rear left available, and both right and left front ones available. I cannot figure out why they cannot restock. Was kind of hoping to take advantage of their $60 rebate offer when buying 2. Would bring the price close to a bit over $100 cdn for the two plus delivery. That would be a seriously good deal.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Left and right rear are now in stock.
I replaced both rear struts and bellows last weekend. Both of the old struts were leaking and making a lot of noise on our lovely "smooth" Quebec roads. The new KYB struts are amazing, not too stiff at all. The handling and ride quality is better than ever. The struts must have been getting gradually worse and worse without me really noticing until they got noisy. My little CUV is once again a pleasure to drive.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to know X-Hale. That echoes my experience changing the front ones a couple of years ago. I had hoped to change my rear ones this past summer, but the KYBs for the rear were not available. Money I was going to spend on those went into new rubber instead. I will change them next spring unless the old ones start leaking. However they still seem to perform ok and don't make sounds going over speed bumps for example, and its still fun to drive. 
Anyone know why KYB uses different part numbers for Europe vs North America? I assume they are the same part with the same specs.


----------

